# [SOLVED] Gateway KB-0401



## gibbsb (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a keyboard that is giving all sorts of strange symptoms. The spacebar doesn't always work. The 10-key will sometimes remove numbers. A "|" will appear at random. I have taken other keyboards apart and cleaned with success. Is there any reason this one can't be opened and cleaned?

Thanks,

gibbsb


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Gateway KB-0401*

Hi,
not sure why that is, but try downloading and reinstalling the drivers.
http://support.gateway.com/s/issues/2-1889658510.shtml


----------



## gibbsb (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Gateway KB-0401*

I took it apart and cleaned it and resolved all the issues. It seems that my employee has a habit of eating his lunch at his desk. I should say "had" a habit! 

Thanks,

gibbsb


----------

